
Coon – new tool for building Erlang packages - pulisse
http://erlang.org/pipermail/erlang-questions/2018-February/094769.html
======
qohen
An update: having been made aware of the issue, the developer has renamed his
library to Enot[0], which is meant to evoke the Russian word for raccoon,
yenot.

[0] [http://erlang.2086793.n4.nabble.com/Enot-Erlang-package-
mana...](http://erlang.2086793.n4.nabble.com/Enot-Erlang-package-manager-and-
deploy-tool-answers-on-the-questions-td4723027.html)

------
p3llin0r3
> should you censor a word that's otherwise perfectly fine because of its use
> in slang?

Yes, you should. What is "slang", how about we just call it what it is:
Language.

Also it began being used as a racial slur in 1837 so the point is completely
moot anyway.

> Well North America is around 320 million people (not sure if that includes
> Canada at around 36 million). So the chances are that an English speaking
> programmer also comes form North America is probably quite high. Over here
> in the UK the word "coon" is recognised as a racial slur (so add 66 million
> more people). Probably the same in Australia and New Zealand (29 million
> combined) Unfortunate but the name could be more important than the project

I agree wit this guy.

I donno change the name or not. I'm not going to be telling my co-workers to
check out "coon-hub" anytime soon.

~~~
nailer
In Australia it's a popular brand of cheese and named after the man (Edward
Coon) who created the processes used to make it - it used to be made by Kraft.

Nobody would use it as a slur - that would be weird an antiquated - but you
might recognise it if you watch a lot of American films.

Erlang should probably change the name though. So should node-gyp.

~~~
p3llin0r3
It's really not antiquated in the US ( where I live ), and people DO use it as
a slur.

To be clear: I was responding to comments in the mailing list

------
pulisse
Posting because of the potential interest of the debate on the Erlang mailing
list concerning the propriety of the project's name.

~~~
DrScump
An example of how rampant "political correctness" in media has become: closed-
captioning sanitation.

For example, any word in which _any segment_ of characters could be
interpreted as a slur in _any context_ has that segment obliterated by X's.
Take an example from the film "True Grit" where Cogburn refers to a "coon
(racoon) hunt", it gets converted to "XXXX hunt". Or when "suspicion" is
spoken in NYPD Blue, it becomes "suXXXXion". "Nippy" (cold) becomes "XXXpy".
Even the obviously benign "Cocktail" becomes "XXXXtail".

Such substitution seems to occur across the board: MeTV, Movies!, H&I,
Decades, Cozi. I suspect they all subscribe to transcription services
following similar rules.

That said, given that "coon" in _isolation_ has an ugly history as a slur (I
personally had never heard it in that vein before its use as such in the film
"M.A.S.H."), it's best avoided.

~~~
p3llin0r3
Honestly that just sounds like lazy closed captioning software xD

------
tuxxy
Oof, what an exceptionally unfortunate name.

